# Global warming



## boardslide315

Some languages might not have an exact translation for this, such as Spanish which I believe only uses 'cambio climatico' (climate change.) As long as the word is understood by natives to mean the general warming that everyone is talking about, it should be fine. Thanks!


----------



## Joca

Aquecimento global - (Brazilian) Portuguese.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
Küresel ısınma*
_(*Global ısınma* is, surprisingly, being less and less used by Turks.)
_*German:**
Globale Erwärmung
**Esperanto:
Tutmonda varmiĝo*


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:全球变暖(quán qiú biàn nuǎn)


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Aquecimento global - (Brazilian) Portuguese.


And the same in Portugal. It's a literal translation of "global warming".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese:全球变暖(quán qiú biàn nuǎn)


Does it literally mean "global warming"?


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish: *
Ilmaston lämpeneminen = climate warming


----------



## DearPrudence

*French:*
"*le réchauffement de la planète*" (more or less: the warming of the planet  )


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_globalne ocieplenie_

It's a direct equivalent of the Enlgish term.


Tom


----------



## boardslide315

Chazzwozzer said:


> Does it literally mean "global warming"?


全球 = global
变暖 = warming

...seems about as literal as you can get. Interesting


----------



## sabrinita85

Italian:
*(Sur)riscaldamento del globo terrestre*


----------



## femmejolie

boardslide315 said:


> Some languages might not have an exact translation for this, such as Spanish which I believe *only* uses 'cambio clim*á*tico' (climate change.  ) As long as the word is understood by natives to mean the general warming that everyone is talking about, it should be fine. Thanks!


*Spanish:*
*Calentamiento global/ calentamiento del planeta/recalentamiento global*
*Basque: *
*Lurraren berotze*
*French :*
*Réchauffement de la planète*


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
地球温暖化
chikyū-ondanka
literally, "planet Earth's becoming warm"

Latvian:
globālā sasilšana
literally, global warming


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: 
Global warming = Încălzire globală


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

global warming = _globális felmelegedés_


----------



## Crescent

My two cents. 

Russian:_ Глобальное потепление. _


----------



## j'enris

malay - pemanasan global


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> My two cents.
> 
> Russian:_ Глоб*а*льное потепл*е*ние. _


I've indicated the stresses.
And here's a transliteration, just in case: glob*a*l'noye potepl*e*niye.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

boardslide315 said:


> Some languages might not have an exact translation for this, such as Spanish which I believe only uses 'cambio climatico' (climate change.)


Sorry to contradict you, boardslide, but that's not quite accurate...





femmejolie said:


> *Spanish:*
> *Calentamiento global  / calentamiento del planeta  /recalentamiento global *


Here in Latin America, the most commonly used/understood/accepted formulation is *Calentamiento *(Warming) *Global* (ejem...). It can also be expressed as *Re*calentamiento, but it's not as common.


----------



## Vejrudsigt

*Danish*: global-opvarmning
*Dutch*: opwarming van de aarde


----------



## femmejolie

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Originalmente inviato da *femmejolie*
> *Spanish:*
> *Calentamiento global  / calentamiento del planeta  /recalentamiento global *
> Here in Latin America, the most commonly used/understood/accepted formulation is *Calentamiento *(Warming) *Global* (and also in Spain). It can also be expressed as *Re*calentamiento, but it's not as common.


 
Calentamiento del planeta (141.000)
http://www.rebelion.org/ecologia/calentamiento060302.htm
http://www.liberalismo.org/articulo/66/
http://www.greenfacts.org/es/cambio-climatico/cambio-climatico-1.htm
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,1737000,00.html
http://revcom.us/a/014/calentamiento-global-s.htm


----------



## JanWillem

Vejrudsigt said:


> *Danish*: global-opvarmning
> *Dutch*: opwarming van de aarde


But we mostly refer to it by naming (what we think is) the cause: "het broeikaseffect" = the greenhouse effect.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

femmejolie said:


> Calentamiento del planeta (141.000)
> http://www.rebelion.org/ecologia/calentamiento060302.htm
> http://www.liberalismo.org/articulo/66/
> http://www.greenfacts.org/es/cambio-climatico/cambio-climatico-1.htm
> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,1737000,00.html
> http://revcom.us/a/014/calentamiento-global-s.htm


Gracias por la lectura interesante!   No recuerdo que hayan usado "calentamiento del planeta" en mi país jamás.  Ya la voy a añadir a mi glosario...


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

global warming - *globalno zagrevanje*


----------



## Aurin

German:
Globale Erwärmung
Erderwärmung
Klimawandel (mostly used)


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Nóng lên toàn cầu*


----------



## .Lola.

*Czech:*
globální oteplování


----------



## Lugubert

I have on xinhuanet encountered 全球气候变暖 quánqiú qìhòu biànnuăn "global climate warming".

In Swedish, we normally use _växthuseffekten_ "the greenhouse effect".


----------



## daoxunchang

Lugubert said:


> I have on xinhuanet encountered 全球气候变暖 quánqiú qìhòu biànnuăn "global climate warming".



Both 全球变暖 and 全球气候变暖 are commonly used, but from what I've got from a Google search, the former enjoys a higher frequency.



> In Swedish, we normally use _växthuseffekten_ "the greenhouse effect".


That's interesting, but I believe that would cause some headache to your translators when there are too many of both "greenhouse effect" and "global warming" but they can only use one expression. In Chinese, we say 温室效应 for "the greenhouse effect", again an exactly literal translation.


----------



## Jean1008

"全球暖化" is correct in Mandarin.(Traditional)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Pag init ng Daigdig    * Pilipino: Pag init ng Mundo   **De pa Dumaget: Pagmeneti ni Dayegdeg


----------



## ThomasK

A lot of these words also turn up here.


----------

